# My crew! (DUW)



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are some pics of my crew. I am up to 9 rats now!

Clark









Daisy









Hershey









Ivy









Lucky









Rose









Tulip









Violet









Yogi


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pretty ratties! I like Lucky's markings.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Woah! Clark looks like a very big boy.

And I agree, Lucky's markings are very cute.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

well i think, OMG WHATS THAT OVER THERE!!!!!!

*steals*

=)

cuties


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful Rats. What kind of Rat is Daisy? Her color is really unique.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Spider said:


> Beautiful Rats. What kind of Rat is Daisy? Her color is really unique.


Agouti Berk? :?:


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

Daisy is a agouti berkshire.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

What a beautiful crew you have there!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww they are so gorgus


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i like yogi's name.....perfect name for a hairless..hehe


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Lovely ratties! I like Lucky's patches...very cute.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha Yogi slays all the little dwarf hamster wannabes


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

lucky's my favorite.... i have a soft spot for spotted white rats.


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

My favs are Lucky, Hershey, and Daisy! Theya ll are cute tho!


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

girl when did you get rats?? I have three now also. This is Peg from PWF. Cool ratties.


----------

